# Fan button



## Vigilante (Feb 8, 2011)

Simple add a button in the profile where someone can click to become a fan and everyone sees how many fans you have just like in facebook.Opinions now


----------



## Shiro09 (Feb 8, 2011)

or a like button for a post


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like it. 

I want to be a fan of Monkat.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't need people showing how much they hate me.


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2011)

Or you just add them to your friends list...

This is a forum, not fucking Facebook.


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Or you just add them to your friends list...
> 
> This is a forum, not fucking Facebook.




i agree..*and obviously, this is A FORUM.*

so don't act like a social networker.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 8, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Or you just add them to your friends list...
> 
> This is a forum, not fucking Facebook.



---
NAY for this idea. It is bullshit.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 8, 2011)

like is alright maybe for the EoF?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I don't need people showing how much they hate me.








 mine will prob be over 9000!!!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Simple add a button in the profile where someone can click to become a fan and everyone sees how many fans you have just like in facebook.Opinions now



how old are u? 12?


----------



## Raika (Feb 8, 2011)

No.

This quote seems appropriate right now.


			
				dice said:
			
		

> We're not here to stroke your ego(s)



\(^~^)/


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dang, I know it's not a fantastic idea, but am I the only adult here that doesn't think the idea's crap? What's with all the hate?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't need people showing how much they hate me.


And how would a fan button let people show how much they hate you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Raika said:
			
		

> This quote seems appropriate right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww...but I want to stroke Monkat's ego...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah this is a stupid idea and let's not turn this place into fucking facebook


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2011)

We've had a dozen similar suggestions in the past year, and they've been shot down every time. 
Having this feature would just be yet another e-peen for people to stroke. 
Not needed - Not wanted.


----------



## Law (Feb 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Having this feature would just be yet another e-peen for people to stroke.
> Not needed - Not wanted.



In this case I would like to request the removal of post count.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please for the love of turtles don't start that arguement again.


----------



## Goli (Feb 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We've had a dozen similar suggestions in the past year, and they've been shot down every time.
> Having this feature would just be yet another e-peen for people to stroke.
> Not needed - Not wanted.


E-peens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But no, I don't like this idea.


----------



## Langin (Feb 8, 2011)

No, on the Super Smash Bros Rumble forum, this look a like button was misused. So NEVER.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you were a true fan you would take pains to always be on their last profile visitors list. That way anybody that cares can see you are a fan quite easily as well. "Problem" solved.

Otherwise this is too reminiscent of rep/forum points/thanks and other such mechanisms.


----------

